# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  This is good metalwork ... PG's cousin?

## Marc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxIU1MiqTYI

----------


## ringtail

Baaah. a bloody warning of enormous download would be good. Frikken 1 hour long  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

He makes some awesome stuff.
Shame most of the videos are feature length movies....

----------


## ringtail

Yep. Scary download. 10sec vid on my phone with it set to the lowest res setting is over 40mb

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I skimmed through some of his 1 hour vids.
lots of talking and footage of a bloke doing metalwork barechested.

----------

